# Can kids with nut allergies eat Goldfish crackers?



## mamakah (Nov 5, 2008)

I thought I'd ask you brilliant mamas for any kind of info and help.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I just googled and found this list.

Goldfish are not even on my radar since they have dairy, and we are dairy + nut free. But it looks like they are safe if nuts are the only issue.


----------



## mamakah (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

